# Pfs



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

i made this pickle fork shooter last week out of an old chopping board .its 10mm thick. soon as finished sanding it i put some bands on to try it. first shot fine







second shot fine







3rd and 4th shot , i hit my hand





















.iv tried twisting the pouch but i just cant seem to shoot em . it will make a good target hahaha


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

try flip shooting. turn the pouch also


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

shame mate,i like it,


----------



## ShadowRebel (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow it'd be hard to shoot that without hitting your hands....haha target , you giving up on it after five shots


----------



## AZshooter (May 1, 2011)

Nice looking little shooter...I made a few up from an old 3/8 inch poly Walmart cutting board myself...Sounds like you have inconsistancies in your shooting technique...What type of bands/tubes were used...size?...length?...pouch size?...ammo?...lots of variables involved.


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

does it bend ?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I did the same thing when I made one that small. Wasn't a PFS, but same idea.
They're not for everyone.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Love the work.. I like it alot..

it takes practice

LGD


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I really like the looks of that pfs. Nice and clean.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Atom,

That looks like a really nice Pickle Fork Shooter to me. As MJ said, they are not for everyone.

Are you from Newcastle, Oklahoma? Or Newcastle where?

Don't shoot it up as a target, please. I'll trade you something for it. Just PM me if you want to trade.

WD40


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nicely done


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

RH697 said:


> does it bend ?


slightly but its fine for a pfs .it wont break


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

wd40 said:


> Atom,
> 
> That looks like a really nice Pickle Fork Shooter to me. As MJ said, they are not for everyone.
> 
> ...


im in newcastle/uk


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

AZ shooter said:


> Nice looking little shooter...I made a few up from an old 3/8 inch poly Walmart cutting board myself...Sounds like you have inconsistancies in your shooting technique...What type of bands/tubes were used...size?...length?...pouch size?...ammo?...lots of variables involved.


i used 2cm x2cm x 9inch exercise bands /light pouch


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Remember to lay the pf almost flat approx 30 degrees or less and twist the pouch....above all show it who's boss, that's all.


----------



## atom (Jun 24, 2011)

slingshot_sniper said:


> Remember to lay the pf almost flat approx 30 degrees or less and twist the pouch....above all show it who's boss, that's all.


i was tilting it forward but not that much .i will give that a go.thanks


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice one.
Martin


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

it looks good to bad u dont get on with it


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Clean PFS, Great job.


----------

